# Old Shale Shawl Knit FREE



## nittineedles

http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/peach_old_shale_shawl.html#.U5XsQ3amXwk


----------



## scot_belle

nittineedles said:


> http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/peach_old_shale_shawl.html#.U5XsQ3amXwk


---------

BEAUTIFUL. Thank you for the pattern. :thumbup:

Lisa


----------



## AJP

That is beautiful! I love the color.


----------



## judystar

Gorgeous pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## misslucille40

Lovely! What are the dimensions as knitted in the pattern, and would it be very hard to make it wider?


----------



## nittineedles

misslucille40 said:


> Lovely! What are the dimensions as knitted in the pattern, and would it be very hard to make it wider?


The shawl is approx 17" X 60". The pattern repeat is 18 sts so if you want it wider, just cast on an extra 18 or 36 or 54, etc...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Thanks, love Old Shale/Feather and Fan pattern!


----------



## run4fittness

Beautiful, thanks for the link!


----------



## misslucille40

nittineedles said:


> The shawl is approx 17" X 60". The pattern repeat is 18 sts so if you want it wider, just cast on an extra 18 or 36 or 54, etc...


Thank you so much! This may be my next project. It is SO pretty !


----------



## SouthernGirl

That is beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Linuxgirl

Thank you for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## Klockie

Thank you.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks for this link! Love it!


----------



## Limey287

What a beautiful pattern - thanks so much for sharing - bookmarked for later use.


----------



## LindaRodriguez

Thank you for the lovely pattern!


----------



## Rainebo

So pretty! Thank you.


----------



## Puppies101

Very pretty, thank you.


----------



## judyr

Thank you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

This is so pretty. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## fourbyin

Thank you for sharing your talent!


----------



## Missy2

This is awesome...thank you! How many yards did you use for the shawl? I tried converting 200 grams. It is approx. 765 yes....did I do it right?


----------



## nittineedles

Missy2 said:


> This is awesome...thank you! How many yards did you use for the shawl? I tried converting 200 grams. It is approx. 765 yes....did I do it right?


Not quite. I used almost 280 m (306 yds).


----------



## retirednelda

Thanks so much for the pattern, its lovely and I think its going to be my next project... I always seem to be working on 2 or three at once


----------



## nittineedles

retirednelda said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern, its lovely and I think its going to be my next project... I always seem to be working on 2 or three at once


 :shock: Only two or three? Must be nice. ;-)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittineedles said:


> http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/peach_old_shale_shawl.html#.U5XsQ3amXwk


TYSM for posting this-- just what I've been looking for for a friend in asst living.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittineedles said:


> Not quite. I used almost 280 m (306 yds).


Also for Missy2

The yarn I hope to use says it has 109 yds (100 m) and 3.5 oz (100 g) but I have 5 skeins (daughter bought it, didn't like her product, I frogged it for 2 skeins, other 3 haven't been touched). Hope this helps.


----------



## Missy2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Also for Missy2
> 
> The yarn I hope to use says it has 109 yds (100 m) and 3.5 oz (100 g) but I have 5 skeins (daughter bought it, didn't like her product, I frogged it for 2 skeins, other 3 haven't been touched). Hope this helps.


Thanks so much. It appears that approx. 325 yds. will make the shawl according to the pattern without altering.


----------



## Missy2

nittineedles said:


> Not quite. I used almost 280 m (306 yds).


Thanks.....Ive often found that free patterns dont always follow the norm when giving directions. Got it started & added an extra 36 sts. for additional width. :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles

Missy2 said:


> Thanks.....Ive often found that free patterns dont always follow the norm when giving directions. Got it started & added an extra 36 sts. for additional width. :thumbup:


I think I've just been insulted. :lol: 
If you are following the instructions and casting on an extra 36 sts you will end up with a crib size blanket.


----------



## Missy2

nittineedles said:


> I think I've just been insulted. :lol:
> If you are following the instructions and casting on an extra 36 sts you will end up with a crib size blanket.


No insult was intended. 

Misslucille40 asked about making it wider than 17 and you replied, _"The shawl is approx 17" X 60". The pattern repeat is 18 sts so if you want it wider, just cast on an extra 18 or 36 or 54, etc...

Thought it was a bit narrow at 17 for me. _


----------



## Revan

Thank you so much, your shawl is beautiful!


----------



## Knitted by Nan

nittineedles said:


> http://my.greasy.com/nittineedles/peach_old_shale_shawl.html#.U5XsQ3amXwk


That is pretty, I love that pattern.


----------



## nittineedles

CORRECTION!

My thanks to Kansas g-ma for discovering a major error in the pattern. It has now been corrected.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittineedles said:


> CORRECTION!
> 
> My thanks to Kansas g-ma for discovering a major error in the pattern. It has now been corrected.


Let me add that it is knitting up beautifully in a self-striping bulky yarn! My friend (recipient) loves it. I'll post a pix when done.


----------



## nittineedles

Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## amudaus

Thank you so much for this lovely pattern.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Thanks for the pattern. I will be using this as a prayer shawl pattern.


----------



## JulesKnit

This is lovely, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jennyw

Thank you got the link, the shawl is exactly what I want to knit for my daughter. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittineedles said:


> CORRECTION!
> 
> My thanks to Kansas g-ma for discovering a major error in the pattern. It has now been corrected.


Here is the shawl I finished a week ago using your pattern. Yarn is Loops/Threads Charisma and the variegated works because the color runs are quite long. Daughter bought yarn for scarf & hat, then didn't like the color so gave it to me, goodie, goodie. It goes to a friend in assisted living.


----------



## nittineedles

Well done! :thumbup:


----------

